# Tchelsi Getting a Brother - Act 5



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I've been trying to think of a creative way to announce it (think Katkoota when sweet Crystal arrived), but I've just been too darned busy! To make a long story short, I have a dear friend (a Maltese breeder) who contacted me the night I returned from flying to Wisconsin. She told me she hated how things went south with Munchkin's adoption, and that she wanted to give me (yes, GIVE me!) a precious little 11-month-old boy she has. He is a little on the shy side, which is a perfect fit for Tchelsi's personality (assertive dogs make her nervous), and weighs between 4 and 5 pounds. We will probably be getting him some time in the next month or so; I'm just so excited I can hardly stand it! We are thinking of naming him Connor, but we will let him tell us if that is a suitable name when we meet him. 
I joke sometimes that people can be so nasty that I just prefer to hang out with my dog, but it is people and acts of kindness like this that restore my faith in the human spirit. 
So, Tchelsi shall be getting a little brother after all...sometimes things just work out for the best! I will update here as soon as I know more about when Connor will be coming home!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

:chili: :chili: :chili: This is the best news Heidi :chili: :chili: :chili: What a great friend!! :aktion033: I can't wait to meet Connor (or whatever he ends up being named!) :chili: :chili:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

That is soooooooo exciting!!!!!!!!!!! What an awesome reward for your patience!! Awesome!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 

I'm so happy for you, Heidi!!! I absolutely can't wait for Conner's arrival :wub: :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: That's fantastic Heidi. I'm so happy for you. :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

:biggrin: :chili: :aktion033: 

Tchelsi's getting a brother - what great news finally !! What a fantastic friend you have, see it's true - good things come to those who wait ..

I have been a bit down this week bad this really made my day .. he's a tiny one too !!

Can't wait to see pics.

Congratulations !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

:chili: :chili: Congrats, Heidi!!!! This is GREAT news!!! I am so happy that in the end things are working out for you!!! :thumbsup: I can't wait to see pics of Tchelsi and Connor together!!! By the way, it has been while since you have given us any Tchelsi pics!! :chili: :chili:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

yaaay! :chili: congrats, heidi! :aktion033: i bet tchelsi will adore her new baby brother! :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:chili: :chili: OH MY GOODNESS, I KNEW IT....I KNEW IT!!!! Everything happens for a reason, and now I know that this is what was SUPPOSED to happen!!!!! 

Heidi, I am so happy for you guys!!! 



now we have to wait .....a month!? What's with all the waiting all the time!!!! :smpullhair:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh how awesome is that??? I can't believe you're not going to call something like Xander though, hehe.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: Sighing with happiness here , two is always better than one . Now you know that dog wants to be called SPIKE !!! Sarah


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What wonderful news, Heidi!! I'm so happy for you. Can't wait for pictures, either!


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow, thats great! Congrats! :aktion033:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

:chili: Congratulations!!! Cant wait to see pictures!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

CONGRATS!!!!!! That is great news!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Congratulations on your little boy. I love the name Conner and almost named Tanner that.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Congratulations! Don't you just love it when things work out exactly like they're suppose to.


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

YAHOOEY :chili: this is going to be a true love match

mary anna her and theena


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:w00t: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: best news ever. little boy is so lucky, can't wait to see pictures. :chili:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Heidi!! What awesome news!! :chili: :chili: I'm so glad!! :aktion033: :aktion033: 
I'm so excited for you!! I can't wait to see photos! You'll have him before Christmas!! Wonderful, wonderful!!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm so happy this has worked out for you! How exciting! I can't wait until he comes home.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

This is fantastic!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: Can't wait to see pics. I just hope Tchelsi Ann appreciates her new bro.

Connor is such a cute name. I hope it suits him.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Ohhhh <relaxed sigh>. What wonderful news to end a difficult week. Dancing Weenies all around!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: 

This is just *THE* best news for _all_ concerned: you, Cherie, Tchesi Ann AND Connor-to-be. I couldn't be happier for you, Heidi. :biggrin:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What wonderful news. I'm so happy for you. It was meant to be.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Heidi and Cherie,
I'm so happy to hear this news. People really ARE great, aren't they. We just don't give the good ones nearly enough credit. The hard part will be the wait but hopefully this new little guy will make your holidays extra special!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

:chili: Party Time!!!!! I just KNEW this story would have a happy ending! By the way, my husband and I stayed in the Atlanta area twice while we were on our way to Florida. While we were eating dinner, I told my husband we should have invited the two of you out to eat.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Do you think we could get a sneak peek??? Can't your friend give you one picture of this shy little sweetheart?


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

:chili: CONGRATS!!!! That's soooo exciting! :chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh, I 'm so excited. I can't wait to see him. I wish someone would give me a maltese.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, how exciting!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Yay!!!! I'm so excited for you gals!!! 
:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 
Connor couldn't ask for a better family!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

:chili: :chili: how EXCITING!!!! congrats and we want pics ASAP! no waiting!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Tee-Hee! I was thinking the same thing. :biggrin: Or, I wish Heidi would adopt me! What a good life Tchelsi (and soon to be Connor) has! :rockon: 



> Oh, I 'm so excited. I can't wait to see him. I wish someone would give me a maltese.[/B]


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh, that is wonderful news! I'm so happy for you the both of you, the three of you, no the FOUR of you!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:chili: I hope everything works out for your friend and the Pap. :chili:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

im so happy for u! i cant wait to see them playing together! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Congratulations! I know you must be so excited. I would be. What am I saying? I am! Another malt to beg for pics of. By the way, we NEED pics now! Don't you know that we can't wait that long?!?


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

YAY!!!!!!! I am so excited for you, Cherie and Tchelsie. Your friend totally rocks. 

So do we get a sneak peak at this little fella?


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

YAY :chili: :aktion033: This is Awesome news. Cant wait for his arrival.

CONGRATS.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Congratulations :chili: :chili: :chili: I am so very happy for you and can't wait to see pictures of Connor, I love the name too


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

CONGRATS Heidi!!!.. :chili: thats great news..cant wait to see pics of the little boy :chili: :chili:


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

:chili: Congratulatins!! That's such great news!! :chili: :chili: Can't wait for those pictures! :thumbsup:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Heidi! How wonderful!! When we put our wants out in to the world - one way or another we get them. I am so happy for you and your new boy. Conner, Xander, Spike whatever you name him he is such a little gift and will be a perfect addition to your family. 

Like all the other malt moms I cannot wait to see pictures please post them as soon as you can. 

Leslie


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Yay!!!! I can't wait to see pics! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:chili: :chili: YAY I am so happy for you

I can't wait to see pictures :biggrin: 

kat

p.s. LOL so you remember Crystal's pre-intro video of Snowy searching and then finding her :biggrin: 
I can always help you whenever you wnt in terms of these videos  :grouphug:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

What great news Heidi, I can't wait to pictures of you and your furry family!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so happy for you and look forward to photos!

I'm a great believer in the 'meant to bes".... Though I wasn't seeking another pooch so soon after we lost Missy... I was contacted about a little boy malt a family was seeking a home for... I met him.. I was all excited... even went searching for some boy-clothes on line. Then the day we were to get him...the family backed out... ( seems their daughter was having too much of a 'hissy-fit' though she never took care of him!). Anyway, I felt it was not meant to be and accepted it. The best think was ,I realized I was more ready than I believed for another pooch to help heal my broken heart.
THEN I learned of Naddie! .. I knew immediately in my heart she was meant to be ours... her photos was not as cute .. she had 'issues... but still I knew we were to be together! ! The little boy ,I believe ,was a catalyst to stir up my heart.. to allow it to open and connect me to Naddie.


----------

